# Diagrama electrico de lavarropas



## clau1547 (Jul 12, 2013)

tengo un lavarropas drean excellent 186td,con todos los cables del timer desconectados y la mayoria de estos sin numeracion legible,el timer no tiene su diagrama electrico,como comienzo la reconeccion?? ...


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 12, 2013)

te dejo el diagrama, del 186, fijate que hace mencion a un a llave pasa super enjuague..


----------

